# Konig Crown Wheels Lug Nuts for 2015 Cruze



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, Chris-

Although I'm not familiar with the brand, the lug nuts you linked are the style you need. 

We have Gorilla lug kits available in chrome or black finishes that work if you're interested Shoot us a PM if we can be of assistance.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Do you have a store in Rochester MN 55904 that would have them in stock?


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Christopher_2 said:


> Do you have a store in Rochester MN 55904 that would have them in stock?


They will for sure have the appropriate chrome kit available. If you're after black, they may have to order it in. You'll need to check with the store directly regarding this; here's the contact info:

Discount Tire
4590 Commercial Dr. Southwest
Rochester, MN 55902
(507) 281-1897


----------

